# Nuovo Classico



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

Anyione out there own one? Friend of mine looking at purchasing one. Looks gorgeous in green.


----------



## bconneraz (Jan 23, 2005)

Yes, they look beautiful, and I like the green too. They're not a stock item that the US dist. is stocking, so they have to be ordered. They're spendy too, but beautiful. While I wasnt quoted a time frame, the last DeRosa I ordered (A Neo Primato Track) took about 4 months.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

bconneraz said:


> Yes, they look beautiful, and I like the green too. They're not a stock item that the US dist. is stocking, so they have to be ordered. They're spendy too, but beautiful. While I wasnt quoted a time frame, the last DeRosa I ordered (A Neo Primato Track) took about 4 months.



Apparently they're made to order.

I really like their blue  .
.


----------

